# Overdrive on or off for normal driving ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont know if this belongs here.

What the car is ::
1996 200sx se automatic.

So I read the owners manual(long as time ago), and it says for everyday normal driving, for the overdrive button to be "on" ( which means the light is off, right ?) Cause if I hit the O/D button, and the lights up on the cluster as O/D off .

Today my friend said I'm suppose to drive with the light lit all the time, meaning O/D is off....

Which one is it ?? I've always driven with O/D on ( assuming, since the light says O/D off when lit ), and the car shifts better and drives smoother.
If I click O/D it shifts down and stays in the lower gears and never really shifts......

Any direction would be great , and is there a big diff in MPG between driving with it on or off all the time, and doubtfully, but had to ask, any power differences ?

Thanks guys for answering my lame question.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Light off= o/d is on

Light on= o/d is off

You'll get better fuel consumption when it's on. Turn it off when you need power, ex: climbing a hill.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

as i get it overdrive is your 4th gear. Where the shifter is u see 1,2, D so D is 3rd and 4th gear. So when it's on u can get to 4th gear. When u turn it off you get better power at higher speeds, but don't turn it off past 70 mph might ruin the tranny. as a suggestion keep it on, and tunr it off when u need the power.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

thats what i figured, but my friend always questions things, and puts doubt in my little head.

Thanx guys, take it easy.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was just playing around with O/D tonight on my way home, mostly because I'm swapping tranny soon. 
Just as everyone else says, running with it off will absolutely burn through your fuel, but it makes a _very_ noticable difference as far as accelleration.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

Navi00 said:


> I was just playing around with O/D tonight on my way home, mostly because I'm swapping tranny soon.
> Just as everyone else says, running with it off will absolutely burn through your fuel, but it makes a _very_ noticable difference as far as accelleration.


i always leave mine on, it acts as a 4th gear. how does it make the acceleration noticable? faster or slower?


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Ever have a question about something this like.. check howstuffworks.com. Basically Overdrive Is like a 5th gear on Manual Transmisions. Every 2 turns of the crank is 3 turns after the tranny. Basically.. a 0.75 ratio on a manual transmision. It makes it so you can keep a steady speed at higher speeds such as on highways without the RPMs being really high all the time. But also being so low RPMs and gear ratio.. makes instant acceleration horrible.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I have always heard to leave the OD turned off in city traffic as it adds more stress to the transmission cause it just shifts into OD as you tend to come to a stop and then when you go to take off it kicks right back into 3rd if your rolling up to a stop light as it turns anyhow. 

I have always heard that till around 40-43ish leave it turned off for city driving. 

As for the OD being turned off past 70 MPH it wont hurt your car unless you drive it on a long distance trip with the OD turned off over 70MPH as for when you floor the car or mash the pedal down half way at any speed when the car is in OD it goes down to 3rd gear (Drive) It's just as Roman said use the OD in off when you need the power only!

I have had my 99 Gxe with the 1.6 at 85-100 mph with the OD turned on but the pedal is half way down so OD is auto off once that happens and my Trans. is doing well (160k plus here) But for long term wear issues and gas mileage try to keep your car in OD at highway speeds unless you are forced to drive it harder for your exit or whatever you need the extra speed for. 


Donnie H.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey thestunts200sx,

I just checked out the pics of your 200! Very nice car! The seats you was talking about on the eBay issue (ever get anything on that or not?) eBay used to be decent but now days seems everyone tries to sell there items for nothing and make a 150% mark up on the shipping (sister got a cd on there was .80 of course the shipping charges was 6.00 and when it arrived in the bubble wrap marked .75 I almost rolled on the floor!) 

I did notice the leather or what looks to be leather on the inside of the 200, just wondering as I have seen covers on eBay sort like that, did you have your covers made or have it done someplace or did you have good luck with some like the ones listed on eBay? 

I really wanted to buy the ones listed there for my Maxima, but they only show them fitted on the new Altima and not my 3rd gen Maxima and I was worried about fit and finish. 

Your seats look great from the pics tho no matter how or where they came from! 

Sweet car!

Donnie H.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

My interior ? 
Read http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105715

And thanx for the good feedback.


----------

